# تحلية مياه البحر بواسطة التناضح العكسى



## كيميائى أهلاوى (4 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ياريت يا شباب لو اى حد يقدر يفيدنى بمعلومات عن تحلية مياه البحر بواسطة الreverse osmosis او التناضح العكسى
بس يا ريت يكون بحث متقدم لأن المبادىء انا قريتها وعرفتها الحمد لله
ويجمع جميع المصطلحات بإستخدامتها بشرح ليها ان امكن فى المجال ده
يكون عربى أو انجليزى
شكرا للجميع مقدما​


----------



## محسن الغيثي (5 مايو 2009)

بالامكان التواصل عبر عبر ايميلي


----------



## sawanh (5 مايو 2009)

*أرجو المساعدة بأسرع ما يمكن*

السلام عليكم أرجو المساعدة ؟ 
1-ما هي الطريقة الأمثل و الاقتصادية للتخلص من الكبريتات في معالجة مياه الصرف الصناعية.
2- ما هو المخثر الأنسب والنسبة الأمثل لإضافته.
نسبة الكبريتات في المياه : 5900 ملغرام في الليتر
المعلقات الصلبة أيضاً : 6000 ملغرام في الليتر.
ph: 11.8
و لكم جزيل الشكر.


----------



## أبوبكرمصطفى (6 مايو 2009)

لم التواصل عبر الايميل؟ ما فائدة الملتقى؟


----------



## mechanical_0000 (6 مايو 2009)

أدخل الرابط التالى

http://www.dow.com/liquidseps/service/lm_design.htm


----------



## احمد44 (7 يونيو 2009)

ال الصديق العزيز لدي طريقة غير متبعه الى الان في كل العالم عمليا واقتصاديا مارايك


----------



## محمد فوزى حداد (29 يونيو 2009)

*ارجو المساعدة لنفس المشكلة*



sawanh قال:


> السلام عليكم أرجو المساعدة ؟
> 1-ما هي الطريقة الأمثل و الاقتصادية للتخلص من الكبريتات في معالجة مياه الصرف الصناعية.
> 2- ما هو المخثر الأنسب والنسبة الأمثل لإضافته.
> نسبة الكبريتات في المياه : 5900 ملغرام في الليتر
> ...


 
هذه المشكلة اريد حلا لها

مع الشكر

محمد فوزى


----------



## محمود كمياء (29 يونيو 2009)

الطريق الامثل للتخلص من الكبريتات التبادل الايوانىanion ion exchangeحيث يتم تحويل الكبريتات فى صورة لا تؤثر على الممبران


----------



## محمد فوزى حداد (4 يناير 2010)

اخوانى الاعزاء

ارجو مساعدتى فى تصميم وحدة معالجة لمياه صرف ناتج مصنع أصباغ و ملابس

الاملاح الكلية حوالى 6000
الاحتياج الاكسجينى الكيميائى 2000

محمد فوزى


----------



## BME.UST (9 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم 
اخي العزيز اليك هذا الرد وهو مقتبس من احد المواقع
تحلية المياه المالحة


مقدمه


يعد الماء ذلك السائل العجيب القاعدة الأساسية التي تقوم عليها الحياة فوق الأرض فعلي المياه قامت أولي الحضارات البشرية وحيثما وجد الماء وجدت الحضارات ونظراً للتزايد الهائل في عدد السكان وارتفاع المستوي المعيشي والتطور الصناعي والزراعي مما أدي إلي تلوث المياه ومصادره المحدودة ، ونتيجة لقلة مصادر المياه العذبة في كوكب الأرض برزت مشكلة النقص الحاد للمياه العذبة ولقد أجريت العديد من الدراسات والبحوث حول مستقبل الوضع المائي والبحث عن مصادر مائية جديدة غير المصادر التقليدية التي منها علي سبيل المثال تحلية المياه المالحة فكما نعلم وبالذات نحن سكان الجماهيرية العظمي أننا نعتمد علي مصدر وحيد للمياه العذبة وهو المياه الجوفية ، فهي مصدر محدود وبالتالي فإنه يفترض علينا القيام بالدراسات اللازمة والأبحاث الضرورية في كيفية الاستفادة من مياه البحر القريبة منا . 

وعلي ضوء ذلك قامت الجماهيرية العظمي بتنفيذ عدد من المشاريع التي تضمن توفير الاحتياجات اللازمة من المياه ومن ضمن هذه المشاريع محطات التحلية المختلفة في الجماهيرية علي سبيل المثال ( محطة تحلية الخمس - زليتن -تاجوراء - مصراته ....... الخ ) وكذلك مشروع النهر الصناعي العظيم الذي أعطي صورة علي مدي استغلال الموارد المائية المتاحة بصورة جيدة وفعالـة ((1)) .


تعريف تحلية المياه :

هي تحويل المياه المالحة إلى مياه نقية من الأملاح صالحة للاستخدام . ويتم ذلك عبر طرق عديدة للتحلية ((2)) . 

اختيار مصدر المياه :

توجد العديد من أنواع مصادر المياه علي كوكب الأرض غير انه يمكن إجمالها في ثلاثة صور تضم :

مياه الأمطار والمياه السطحية والمياه الجوفية ومن الأهمية بمكان معرفة خصائص المصدر وكمية المياه به ومدي إمكانية ايفائة بالكميات المطلوبة من المياه واستمرارية المصدر وطاقته الانتاجيه ونوع المياه به وقرب المصدر أو بعده من منطقة الاستهلاك ورغبة جمهور المستهلكين في استخدام المصدر .

وتستخدم مياه الأمطار بطرق مباشرة أو غير مباشرة بواسطة المواطنين وتعتمد كمية المياه التي يمكن الحصول عليها علي شدة الأمطار وعلي زمن هطولها وفترة الهطول والعوامل المناخية المؤثرة علي الأمطار وطريقة تجميع المياه وحفظها وسبل الاستخدام ومظاربها ونوعية المياه المجمعة أما المياه السطحية فتشكل النسبة الكبرى في الحصول علي المياه وتضم في مجملها الأنهار والبحيرات والبرك والأنهار الصغيرة والخيران الموسمية والدائمة والبحار وتتفاوت كمية المياه بالمصدر طبقا لنوع المصدر وكمية الأمطار الهاطلة بالمنطقة ومقدار الجريان السطحي وطبغرافية وجيولوجية وجغرافية المنطقة والظروف المناخية المحيطـة والنسبة المصرح باستغلالها من هذه المياه لا سيما وغالبا ما تشترك العديد من الدول في مصدر من مصادر المياه وتحدد الاتفاقيات الثنائية والمشتركة كمية المياه التي ممكن أن تستغل وعادة فان استغلال المياه السطحية تحكمه نوع المياه ودرجة التلوث الموجودة وإمكانية تنقيتها بالموارد والإمكانيات المحلية المتاحة ومدي مواكبة التنقية للتشريعات المنظمة للاستخدام ولابد من توخي الحذر واخد الحيطة عند استخدام المياه السطحية لتفادي مشاكل التلوث بها ولعدم مضاعفة الملوثاث الموجودة أو الإتيان بأخرى تصعب أزالتها من المصدر ولابد من أخد العوامل الصحية في الحسبان عند تصميم وإجازة وإنشاء المشاريع التنموية تعتبر المياه الجوفية من افضل مصادر للاستهلاك نسبة إلى نوع المياه وجودتها مقارنة بالمياه السطحية خاصة عند غياب التلوث وعند وجود الكميات الكافية من المخزون الجوفي أما عملية اختيار المصدر المائي الملائم فتتم بالاعتماد علي عوامل مؤثرة ومتداخلة فيما بينها مثل درجة القبول للمصدر من قبل جمهور المستهلكين ،وكمية ونوع المياه بالمصدر ، وسبل استخدام المصدر ، وتكلفة الإنتاج والتوزيع ، وقرب المصدر من منطقة الاستهلاك والطاقة المستهلكة ، وجودة التقنية المحلية الملائمة وأساليب التدريب ، وجود العمالة ومتطلبات التشغيل والصيانة والترميم ، وإمكانية التنمية والزيادة علي المدى القصير والطويل كما ويمكن استخدام اكثر من مصدر للإيفاء بالاحتياجات وتعتمد النسبة المئوية لاستخدام كل مصدر علي العوامل الاقتصادية والفنية والبيئية وعوامل التقنية في المقام الأول .

وأخيراً نستخلص أنه يجب علي المصمم أن يقوم بالاختيار المناسب لمصدر المياه وذلك بأن يكون هذا المصدر ملماً بالعديد من المواصفات التي يجب أن تتوفر فيه فعلي سبيل المثال نوعية مائه وعمره الافتراضي .... الخ ((2)) 




عوامل اختيار الطريقة المناسبة للتحلية :




أولا : نوعية مياه البحر ( تركيز الأملاح الذائبة الكلية) :

تصل كمية الأملاح الكلية المذابة إلى درجات مختلفة فعلي سبيل المثال في مياه الخليج العربي تصل إلى حوالي 56000 جزء من المليون في الخبر كما أنها تتراوح ما بين 38000 إلى 43000 جزء من المليون في مياه البحر الأحمر بمدينه جده .

ثانياً : درجة حرارة مياه البحر والعوامل الطبية المؤثرة فيه : 

ويجب مراعاة ذلك عند تصميم المحطات حيث أن المحطة تعطي الإنتاج المطلوب عند درجة الحرارة المختارة للتصميم بحيث لو زادت أو انخفضت درجة الحرارة عن هذا المعدل فإن ذلك يؤثر على كمية المنتج بالزيادة أو النقصان أما العوامل الطبيعية المؤثرة فتشمل المد والجزر وعمق البحر وعند مأخذ المياه وتلوث البيئة .

ثالثاً : تكلفة وحدة المنتج من ماء وكهرباء :

وذلك بمتابعة أحدث التطورات العالمية في مجال التحلية وتوليد الطاقة للوصول إلى أفضل الطرق من الناحية الاقتصادية من حيث التكلفة الرأسمالية وتكاليف التشغيل والصيانة . ((3))







وصف مبسط لمحطة تحلية :

يبدأ دخول مياه البحر إلى مآخذ مياه البحر من خلال مصافي وذلك لمنع الشوائب من الدخول إلى مضخات مياه البحر التي تقوم بدورها بضخ مياه البحر إلى المبخرات . هذا ويتم حقن مياه البحر بمحلول هيبوكلوريد الصوديوم عند مآخذ مياه البحر أي قبل دخولها المبخرات وذلك لمعالجتها من المواد البيولوجية العالقة بها . ويتم تجهيز هذا المحلول في خزانات ومن ثم يتم حقنه خلال مضخات بمعدلات حسب الطلب .

يوجد بمآخذ مياه البحر لوحات توزيع القوى الكهربائية التي تغذي المضخات وغيرها بالكهرباء ، كما يوجد أيضا أجهزة القياس والتحكم اللازمة لهذه المعدات . هذا ويتم انتقال مياه البحر بعد ذلك إلى المبخرات والتي تتكون من عدة مراجل يتم خلالها تبخير مياه البحر ومن ثم تكثيفها وتجميعها . 

وبالنظر إلى ما يحدث للعمليات المتتابعة المياه لحظة دخولها المبخرات وحتى الحصول على المياه العذبة نجد أنه يتم إضافة بعض الكيماويات منها ( البولي فوسفات ) إلى مياه البحر قبل دخولها المبخرات وذلك لمنع الترسبات (القشور SCALES ) داخل أنابيب المكثفات والمبادلات الحرارية كما نجد أن مياه البحر هذه تمرر على أجهزة تسمى بنوازع الهواء وذلك للتخلص من الغازات المذابة بمياه البحر كما يتم تسخين مياه البحر بواسطة مبادلات حرارية تعمل بالبخار وتسمى ( مسخنات المياه المالحة ) . هذا ويلزم للمبخرات أنواع متعددة من المضخات منها ما يلزم لتدوير الماء الملحي داخل المبخرات ومنها ما يلزم لتصريف الرجيع الملحي إلى قناة الصرف ومنها ما يلزم لضخ الماء المنتج إلى محطة المعالجة الكيماوية . شكل ( 1 )







هذا وبعد ضخ الماء المنتج إلى محطة الكيماوية والتي يتم فيها معالجة المياه المنتجة بالمواد المختلفة مثل الكلور وثاني أjo1jo.net/jo1jo.net/يد الكربون والجير حتى يصبح حســب المواصفات المطلوبة عالمياً يتم نقله من محطة المعالجة الكيماوية إلى الخزانــات الكبيرة التي تمـد الشبكـة بالمـاء الصالـح للشـرب ((4)) . 



إنتاج الطاقة الكهربائية في محطات التحلية:

عادة ما يتم استغلال جزء من البخار المنتج من محطات التحلية في عملية إنتاج الطاقة الكهربائية لتغذية احتياجات محطة التحلية والمجمع السكني ومحطات الضخ وعليه يتم تصدير باقي الطاقة المنتجة من هذه المحطة إلى الشبكة الكهربائية . 

وبالنظر إلى محطة توليد الكهرباء نجد أنها تتكون أساساً من مجموعة من الغلايات تقوم بتحميص البخار المنتج من محطة التحلية والتوربينات البخارية الموصلــة بالمولدات التي تنتج الطاقة الكهربائية . هذا وتشتمل المحطة على بعض المعـدات المساعدة ومضخات وزانات وقود وأنظمة مكافحة الحريق وبطاريات كهربائية لإمداد الأجهزة الضرورية بالطاقة عند حدوث إي خلل بالشكة ، هذا بالإضافة إلى الحاسب الآلي الذي بواسطته يمكن السيطرة على جميع أجهـزة القيــاس والتحكم والمراقبة لكافة معدات المشروع . ((5)) شكل ( 2 )






تحلية المياه تعني إنتاج مياه تصلح للاستهلاك الإنساني من مياه مالحة مثل / مياه البحار أو مياه عالية الملوحة ((3)) .

درجات تركيز المواد الصلبة الذائبة لعدد من أنواع المياه

( 29-30-31)





نوع المياه
المواد الصلبة الذائبة الكلية ( ملجم / لتر ) 
مياه مالحة 1500 إلى 12000

مياه البحر (منطقة الشرق الأوسط ) 5000

مياه البحر ( بحر الشمال ) 35000



كما وأن تحلية المياه تعني الطرق التي تتطلب طاقة لفصل الماء والأملح الموجودة في الماء الخام . ويتم الإيفاء بالطاقة المطلوبة من وحدات معينة مصممة لهذا الغرض . ويمكن إتمام تحلية المياه بطرق عديدة منها التقطير ، والتجمد ، والتناضح العjo1jo.net/jo1jo.net/ي والديلزة . ويبين شكل (3) أهم الطرق المستخدمة في عمليات تحلية الماء والتي يمكن تلخيصها في عمليات حرارية وعمليات قدرة . وتشمل الطرق الحرارية تلك الوحدات التي تأخذ ما تحتاجه من طاقة في شكل شغل ، ومثال لهذه الوحدات التناضح العjo1jo.net/jo1jo.net/ي ، والفصل الغشائي الكهربائي ( الديلزة ) ، والتجمد 

تعتبر عملية التقطير من وحدات تحلية المياه والتي يتم فيها فرز الأملاح بالغليان في أوعية مناسبة لتنتج مسارين . أحد المسارين تقل فيه المواد الصلبة الذائبة ويسمي بمسار الماء النقي ، والآخر يحتوي علي بقية المواد الصلبة الذائبة ويسمي مسار المحلول الملحي المركز . ومن ثم يتم تكثيف البخار للحصول علي الماء النقي .

ومن محاسن هذه الطريقة لتحلية الماء :

التخلص من الجراثيم والكائنات الحية الدقيقة الضارة الموجودة في الماء الخام من بكتريا و فيروسات وبروتوزوا وغيرها . 
التخلص من المواد الصلبة غير الطيارة التي يمكن أن تتواجد في الماء الخام مثل الغازات الذائبة كغاز ثاني أjo1jo.net/jo1jo.net/يد الكربون والأمونيا ( النوشادر ) . 
الفكرة الأساسية لعمليات التقطير تكمن في رفع درجة حرارة المياه المالحة إلى درجة الغليان وتكوين بخار الماء الذي يتم تكثيفه بعد ذلك إلي ماء ومن ثم معالجته ليكون ماء صالحا للشرب أو الري . وطريقة التقطير تعتمد أساسا علي التغير في حالة المادة . وعادة يحتاج إلي وحدتي مبادلات حرارية ، أحدهما لتبخير الماء الخام لبخار ، والآخر ليساعد البخار علي التكثيف . ويبين الشكل ( 4 ) وحدة التقطير التليدية . وتتراكم المواد الصلبة علي أسطح المبادلات الحرارية لتكون الترسبات . ومن هذه الترسبات :
- ترسبات بلورات صلدة Hard Crystalline .، وتلتصق بأسطح المبادلات الحرارية .وهذا النوع يمكن إزالته بطرق طبيعية مثل النحت أو الحفر 

- ترسبات نتجت من محلول المادة والتي تناقص ذوباناتها مع زيادة درجة الحرارة .

ترسبات بللورية كثيفة وتكون متحدة ومترابطة بصورة جيدة بسطح المعدن 
ويمكن تقسيم الترسبات إلى الأنواع التالية :

ترسبات قلويــة 
ترسبات غير قلوية 
كما أن هذه الترسبات تصعب إزالتها لأنها لا تذوب في الأحماض المعدنيـة وربما أدت إلى وقف وحدة التقطير . ومن أنسب الطرق العملية لتقليــل مشاكل ترسبات كبريتات الكالسيوم تشغيل الوحدة علي درجة حرارة تقل عن 120 درجة مئوية لمنع تراكم المترسبات .

ومن الطرق المتبعة للتخلص من المترسبات إضافة حامض لإزالة أيونــات الكربونات من الماء قبل إدخاله إلي وحدة التقطير وكما يمكن إزالة المترسبات بالنظافة بالكريات الإسفنجية ( تسمي طريقة تابوراج نسبة لصانع ) وهنا يتم استخدام كريات مرنة من الإسفنج لها قطر أكبر من قطر أنابيـب جهــاز التقطير ومن الطرق المستخدمة أيضا لإزالة المترسبات تلك التي تعتمد علـي إزالة العناصر المكونة للترسب مثـل أيونـات الكالسيـوم والمغنيسيــوم والبيكربونات والكبريتات وتتم إزالة هذه الكربونـات بإضافة أحماض لإزالة البيكربونات وتبادل الكاتيونات عبر الراتنج لإزالة أيونات الكالسيوم وإضافة مركب كربونات الجير والماغنسيوم لترسيب أيونـات الكالسيـوم وأيونات البيكربونات كما ويمكن استخدام الأغشية المتنقاه للأيونات لتمرير الأيونات أحادية التكافؤ عبر الغشاء ومنع الأيونات ثنائية التكافؤ من العبـور مثــل أيونات الكالسيوم والماغنسيوم والكبريتات .

وهناك التقانات الميكانيكية والطبيعية لتجـنب الترسيب حيث تضاف مواد ناعمة للمحلول فوق المشبع لإيجاد سطح يزيد من نمو البلورات ومثال لهذه المواد كربونات الكالـسيوم وكبريتات الباريوم وهيدروjo1jo.net/jo1jo.net/يد الماغنسيوم والحبيبات الزجاجية وغيرها من المواد .

وتوجد أنماط عديدة من طرق التقطير التي تزيد فيها وحدات التقطير ويتم غلي الماء في الوحدة الأولى تحت ضغط عالي إلى أن يتم التبخر في الوحدة الأخيرة تحت الضغط العادي ويبين شكل (5) مخطط عام لوحدات التقطير والمعالجات المبدئية المطلوبة .



طرق التقطيــــر : نذكر منها بعض الطرق المهمة : 

1- التقطير العادي :

يتم غلي الماء المالح في خزان ماء بدون ضغط . ويصعد بخار الماء إلى أعلى الخزان ويخرج عبر مسار موصل إلى المكثف الذي يقوم بتكثيف بخار الماء الذي تتحول إلى قطرات ماء يتم تجميعها في خزان الماء المقطر . وتستخدم هذه الطريقة في محطات التحلية ذات الطاقة الإنتاجية الصغيرة. 

2- التقطير الومضي متعدد المراحل :

اعتماداً على الحقيقة التي تقرر أن درجة غليان السوائل تتناسب طردياً مع الضغط الواقع عيها فكلما قل الضغط الواقع على السائل انخفضت درجة غليانه . وفي هذه الطريقة تمر مياه البحر بعد تسخينها إلى غرف متتالية ذات ضغط منخفض فتحول المياه إلى بخار ماء يتم تكثيفه على أسطح باردة ويجمع ويعالج بكميات صالحة للشرب . وتستخدم هذه الطريقة في محطات التحلية ذات الطاقة الإنتاجية الكبيرة (30000 متر مكعب أي حوالي 8 ملايين جلون مياه يوميا ) . شكل (6 )





3- التقطير بمتعدد المراحل ( متعدد التأثير ): 

تقوم المقطرات المتعددة التأثيرات بالاستفادة من الأبخرة المتصاعدة من المبخر الأول للتكثيف في المبخر الثاني . وعليه ، تستخدم حرارة التكثيف في غلي ماء البحر في المبخر الثاني ، وبالتالي فإن المبخر الثاني يعمل كمكثف للأبخرة القادمة من المبخر الأول ،وتصبح هذه الأبخرة في المبخر الثاني مثل مهمة بخار التسخين في المبخر الأول. وبالمثل ، فإن المبخر الثالث يعمل كمكثف للمبخر الثاني وهكذا ويسمى كل مبخر في تلك السلسة بالتأثير. انظر شكل ( 7 )







4-التقطير باستخدام الطاقة الشمسية :

تعتمد هذه الطريقة على الاستفادة من الطاقة الشمسية في تسخين مياه البحر حتى درجة التبخر ثم يتم تكثيفها على أسطح باردة وتجمع في مواسير .

معظم طرق التقطير التقليدية تستهلك الطاقة المستمدة من الوقود والكهرباء لعملها . غير أن الطاقة الشمسية يمكن أن تستغل في أجهزة التقطير رغم أنها تعتبر طاقة من درجة اقل . ومن محاسن نظام التقطير المستخدم للطاقة الشمسية ما يلي:

هو نظام مبسط . 
معظم القوى العاملة والمواد المستخدمة في وحدات التقطير الشمسي يمكن أن تكون محلية . 
معظم الترميم والإصلاح يمكن أن يتم بعمال غير مهرة . 
وجهاز التقطير عبارة عن حوض محكم مصنوع من الفولاذ المجلفن ويبين الشكل( 8 ) وحدة التقطير الشمسي .

ورغم أن الطاقة الشمسية لا محدودة ومستمرة ومتجددة غير أن تكلفة إنشاء الوحدة باهظة مما يعوق استخدام هذه الطريقة بالإضافة إلى عدم الحصول على الطاقة الشمسية على مدار اليوم واعتماد هذه الطاقة على عوامل الطقس والمناخ السائد زيادة على ذلك أثر تغير الموسم عليها .



5-التقطير بطريقة البخار المضغوط .:

بينما تستخدم وحدات التقطير متعدد التأثير والتبخير الفجائي مصدر بخار خارجي للتسخين كمصدر أساسي للحرارة ، فإن التقطير بانضغاط البخار – والذي يختصر عادة إلى التقطير بالانضغاط –يستخدم بخاره الخاص كمصدر حراري بعدما يضغط هذا البخار . وفي هذه الطريقة ، يمكن الحصول على اقتصادية عالية للطاقة . ولكن ، من الضروري الحصول على الطاقة الميكانيكية باستخدام ضاغط ( أو أي شكل للطاقة المستفادة بأجهزة أخرى مثل ضاغط الطارد البخـاري( steam-ejector compressor). وبرغم اختلاف هذه العملية للتقطير عن العملية المثالية فأنه يلزم التنويه بأن مصادر حرارية كم هو الحال في عمليات التقطير الأخرى والتي نوقشت في الفصل الحالي.

يسخن ماء البحر مبدئيا في مبادل حراري أنبوبي مستخدما كلا من الماء الملح والماء المطرود والماء العذب الخارجي من الوحدة ثم يغلى ماء البحر داخل أنابيب المقطر . وتضغط الأبخرة ، ثم ترجع إلى المقطر حيث تتكثف خارج الأنابيب مما يوفر الحرارة اللازمة لعملية الغليان . وتسحب الغازات غير القابلة للتكثيف من حيز البخار والتكثيف بوساطة مضخة سحب أو طارد بخاري أيهما يلائم. 

ويعتبر الضاغط هو قلب وحدة التقطير. فإذا لم تضغط الأبخرة فإنه لا يمكنها التكثف على الأنابيب الحاملة لماء البحر المغلي لأن درجة حرارة تكثيف البخار النقي عند ضغط معين تقل عن درجة حرارة غليان الماء الملح عند هذا الضغط . فمثلا ، إذا كان ضغط البخار 1 ضغط جوي ، فإن بخار الماء يتكثف عند درجة 100 م ، ولكن ماء البحر بتركيز مضاعف يغلي عند حوالي 101م . وحتى يتسنى للأبخرة التكثف عند درجــة حرارة 101م ، فإنه يلزم على الأقل لهذه الأبخرة أن تضغط إلى ضغط 1.03 ضغط جوي. انظر شكل ( 9 )









ثانيا التحلية باستخدم طرق الاغشية 

التناضح العjo1jo.net/jo1jo.net/ي :

OSMOSIS ( الإسموزية العjo1jo.net/jo1jo.net/ية) :

التناضح أو الإسموزية كلمة اشتقت من الكلمة الإغريقية OSMOS والتي تعني النبض والتناضح هو عبارة عن انتقال المذيب عبر غشاء شبه مسامي إلى المذاب.

تعتبر عملية التناضح العjo1jo.net/jo1jo.net/ي حديثة بالمقارنة مع عمليتي التقطير والديلزة حيث تم تقديمها تجاريا خلال السبعينات . وتعرف عملية التناضح العjo1jo.net/jo1jo.net/ي على أنها فصل الماء عن محلول ملحي مضغوط من خلال غشاء . ولا يحتاج الأمر إلى تسخين أو تغيير في الشكل . 

ومن الناحية التطبيقية يتم ضخ مياه التغذية في وعاء مغلق حيث يضغط على الغشاء ، وعندما يمر جزء من الماء عبر الغشاء تزداد محتويات الماء المتبقي من الملح . وفي نفس الوقت فإن جزءا من مياه التغذية يتم التخلص منه دون أن يمر عبر الغشاء . وبدون هذا التخلص فإن الازدياد المطرد لملوحة مياه التغذية يتسبب في مشاكل كثيرة ، مثل زيادة الملوحة والترسبات وزيادة الضغط الأسموزي عبر الأغشية . وتتراوح كمية المياه المتخلص منها بهذه الطريقة ما بين 20 إلى 7 % من التغذية اعتمادا على كمية الأملاح الموجودة فيها .

ويتكون نظام التناضح العjo1jo.net/jo1jo.net/ي من الآتي شكل ( 10 ) :

معالجة أوليـــــة . 
مضخة ذات ضغط عال . 
مجمع أغشيـــــة . 
معالجة نهائية ( أخيـرة ). 





والمعالجة الأولية مهمة لأن مياه التغذية يجب أن تمر عبر ممرات ضيقة أثناء العملية ، كذلك يجب إزالة العوالق ومنع ترسب الكائنات الحية ونموها على الأغشية . وتشمل المعالجة الكيمائية التصفية وإضافة حامض أو مواد كيميائية أخرى لمنع الترسيب.

والمضخة ذات الضغط العالي توفر الضغط اللازم لعبور الماء من خلال الأغشية وحجز الأملاح . وهذا الضغط يتراوح ما بين 17 إلى 27 بارا 

( 250 – 400 رطل على البوصة المربعة ) لمياه الآبار و 45 إلى 80 بـــارا 

( 800 – 1180 رطل على البوصة المربعة ) لمياه البحر .

ويتكون مجمع الأغشية من وعاء ضغط وغشاء يسمح بضغط الماء عليه كما يتحمل الغشاء فارق الضغط فيه . والأغشية نصف المنفذة قابلة للتjo1jo.net/jo1jo.net/ر وتختلف في مقدرتها على مرور الماء العذب وحجز الأملاح . وليس هناك غشاء محكم إحكاما كاملا في طرد الأملاح ، ولذلك توجد بعض الأملاح في المياه المنتجة .

وتصنع أغشية التناضح العjo1jo.net/jo1jo.net/ي من أنماط مختلفة . وهناك اثنان ناجحان تجاريا وهما اللوح الحلزوني والألياف / الشعيرات الدقيقة المجوفة . ويستخدم هذين النوعين لتحلية كل من مياه الآبار ومياه البحر على الرغم من اختلاف تكوين الغشاء الإنشائي ووعاء الضغط اعتمادا على المصنع وملوحة الماء المراد تحليته .

أما المعالجة النهائية فهي للمحافظة على خصائص الماء وإعداده للتوزيع . وربما شملت هذه المعالجة إزالة الغازات مثل سلفايد الهايدروجين وتعديل درجة القلوية.

وهناك تطوران ساعدا على تخفيض تكلفة تشغيل محطات التناضح العjo1jo.net/jo1jo.net/ي أثناء العقد الماضي هما : تطوير الغشاء الذي يمكن تشغيله بكفاءة عند ضغوط منخفضة ، وعملية استخدام وسائل استرجاع الطاقة . وتستخدم الأغشية ذات الضغط المنخفض في تحلية مياه الآبار على نطاق واسع.

وتتصل وسائل استرجاع الطاقة بالتدفق المركز لدى خروجه من وعاء الضغط . ويفقد الماء أثناء تدفقه المركز من 1 إلى 4 بارات ( 15 – 60 رطل على البوصة المربعة ) من الضغط الخارج من مضخة الضغط العالي ، ووسائل استرجاع الطاقة هذه ميكانيكية وتتكون عموما من توربينات أو مضخات من النوع الذي بوسعه تحويل فارق الضغط إلى طاقة محركة .

ومن محاسن التناضح العjo1jo.net/jo1jo.net/ي : ((5))

تحلية الماء المالح بفصل المواد الصلبة الذائبة . 
تقلل من درجة تركيز المواد الصلبة الذائبة الكلية للماء الخام بنسبة إزالة تصل إلى 99 % . 
تتخلص من المواد الحيوية والمواد الغروانية من الماء بنسبة إزالة تصل إلى 98 % . 
إزالة الخلايا الميكروبية من بكتيريا وفيروسات وغيرها بنسبة إزالة كلية . 
إزالة معظم المواد الصلبة العضوية بنسبة إزالة قد تصل إلى 97 %. 
ولرفع كفاءة عملية التحلية بالتناضح العjo1jo.net/jo1jo.net/ي فلابد من ممارسة تهيئة أو معالجة مسبقة PRETREATMENT تضـم إزالة العكارة للتخلص من المواد الصلبة العالقة والحديد والمنجنيز لمنع تأjo1jo.net/jo1jo.net/دها ، وإزالة المواد التي تساعد على تكوين ترسبات كربونات الكالسيوم وغيرها من الترسبات على سطح الغشاء ، وهنا يتم إضافة حمض لتحقيق منع الترسب .

ولرفع كفاءة عملية التناضح العjo1jo.net/jo1jo.net/ي لا بد من الاختيار الجيد للغشاء المناسب طبقاً للخواص التالية :

يحتوي الغشاء على درجة عالية للأمـــــلاح . 
لا بد من وجود فيض الماء المناسب لإتمام الانسياب . 
لا بد أن يكون الغشاء سهل التشييد في وحدات الفرز الغشائي . 
لا بد أن يتحمل الغشاء الضغط الواقع عليـــه . 
لا بد أن تكون للغشاء متانة ميكانيكية جيــدة . 
لا بد أن يعيش الغشاء لفترة مناسبــــة . 
لا بد أن يحتوي الغشاء على مدى تشغيلي كبير للأيونات الموجودة في الماء الخام والضغط ودرجة الحرارة ومقاومة التفاعلات الكيميائية والحيوية ويمكن أن يعمل في ظروف مختلفة . 
لا بد أن يكون سعر الغشاء مناسب ورخيص . 
لا بد أن يأتي الغشاء بمشاكل التآكل والرائحة وتسهل نظافته . 


2- الفرز الغشائي الكهربائي (الديلزة):

عُرفت الديلزة الكهربائية تجارياً منذ الستينات ، أي عشر سنوات قبل التناضح العjo1jo.net/jo1jo.net/ي . أسلوب تكلفة فعال لتحلية مياه الآبار المالحة وفسح المجال للاهتمام في هذا الشأن .

عملية الفرز الغشائي الكهربائي ( الديلزة ) يتم فيها توصيل الأيونات من محلول إلي آخر عبر غشاء انتقالي للأيونات تحت جهد تيار كهربائي . وعادة يتكون جهاز الفرز الغشائي الكهربائي من صفوف تبادلية من أغشية انتقاء شوارد موجبة وأغشية انتقاء شوارد سالبة يمر خلالها تيار كهربائي . وتفضل الأغشية من بعضها البعض بحشايا gaskets لتكون حجرات يمر خلالها المحلول كما موضح في شكل (11) ، { 10 ، 29 ، 33 } ويتم إنشاء الأغشية بحيث أنها تسمح بمرور الأيونات المنتقاة ، وهذه الأيونات تتبع من المواد المذابة في الماء لتكون الشوارد الموجبة والشوارد السالبة ، ويتم في عملية الفرز الغشائي جذب الأيونات التي تحمل الشحنة الكهربائية المغايرة .

أما كفاءة التيار لحمـل الشحنات المضادة فتتراوح بين 85 إلـي 95 بالمائة وفي محلول من ملح الطعام يحمل التيار ما يقارب 60 بالمائة من أيونات الكلوريد و 40 بالمائة من أيونات الصوديوم ، وعليه فهناك ما يقارب 25 إلي 35 بالمائة من أيونات الكلوريد لا بد من نقلها إلي السطح الفاصل للغشاء والمحول بواسطة الانتشار والحمـل . وعليه فإ ن هذا القصور في كمية الإلكتروليت المحمول إلي السطح الفاصل بواسطة التوصيلية الكهربائية تعادل كمية الألكتروليت المحمولة للسطح الفاصل بواسطة الإنتشار.

عُرفت الديلزة الكهربائية تجارياً منذ الستينات ، أي عشر سنوات قبل التناضح العjo1jo.net/jo1jo.net/ي . أسلوب تكلفة فعال لتحلية مياه الآبار المالحة وفسح المجال للاهتمام في هذا الشأن .

وتعتمد تقنية الديلزة الكهربائية على الأسس العامة التالية .

أغلب الأملاح الذائبة في الماء متأينة إيجابيـا (CATHODIC) أو سلبيـا ً ( IONIC) . 
هذه الأيونات تنجذب نحو القطب الكهربائي (ELECTRO )حسبما تحمله من شحنة كهربائية ( ELETRIC CHARGE ) . 
يمكن إنشاء أغشية تسمـح انتقائياً بمرور الأيونـات حسـب شحنتها الكهربائية ( سالبة أو موجبة ) . 
إن محتويات الأيونات الذائبة في المحلول الملحي مثل الصوديوم ( +) الكلور أيد (-) الكالسيوم (++) والكربونات (--) تظل منتشرة في الماء لتتولى معادلة شحناتها الخاصة . وعند توصيل الأقطاب الكهربائية إلى مصدر تيار خارجي ، مثل البطارية المتصلة بالماء ، فإن الأيونات تتجه نحو الشحنات المعاjo1jo.net/jo1jo.net/ة لشحناتها والموجودة في المحلول ، وذلك ممن خلال التيار الكهربائي الساري في المحلول سعياً وراء التحييد ( NEUTRALIZATION ) . ولتتم تحليـة المياه المالحة من خلال هذه الظواهر فإن الأغشية التي تسمح بمرور أيونات من نوع واحد فقط ( وليس النوعين ) توضع بين قطبين كهربائيين ، على أن يتم وضع هذه الأغشية بطريقة متعاقبة ،أي غشاء واحد لانتقاء الأيونات ذات الشحنة الموجبة السالبة ، مع ضع لوح فاصل بين كل غشاءين يسمح بانسياب الماء بينهما ويشكل أحد اللوحين الفاصلين قناة تحمل مياه التغذية والمياه المنتجـة ، بينهما يشكـل اللوح الفاصل الأخر قناة تحمل مياه الترجيع . وحيث أن الأقطاب الكهربائية مشحونة وتناسب مياه التغذية المالحة عبر اللوح الفاصل بزاوية مستقيمة على القطب ، فإن الأيونات تنجذب وتتجه القطب الإيجابي . وهذا يؤدي تركيز أملاح قناة الماء المنتج . وتمر الأيونات ذات الشحنة السالبة خلال الغشاء الانتقائي لها ولكنها لا تستطيع أن تمر خلال الغشاء الخاص بالأيونات الموجبة والذي يقفل خطها وتبقي للأيونات السالبة في الماء المالح ( الرجيع ) . وبالمثل فإن الأيونات الموجبة تحت تأثير القطب السلبي تتحرك في الاتجاه المعاjo1jo.net/jo1jo.net/ من خلال الغشاء المنتقي للأيونات الموجبة إلى القناة ذات الماء المركز في الجانب الآخر ، وهنا يتم اصطياد الأيونات الموجبة حيث أن الغشاء التالي ينتقي الأيونات السالبة ويمنع أي تحرك نحو القطب . وبهذا الأسلوب يتم إيجاد محلولين أحدهما مُركز والآخر قليل التركيز بين الغشاءين المتعاقبين المتجاورين. وهذان الفراغان المحتويان من قبل الغشاءين ( واحد للأيونات السالبة ولآخر للموجبة ) يسميـان خلية . ويتكون زوج الخلية من خليتين حيث يهاجر من إحداهما الأيونات ( الخلية المخففة للمياه المنتجة ) وفي الأخرى تتركز الأيونات ( الخلية المركزة لمياه الرجيع ) .

وتتكون وحدة الديلزة الكهربائية من عدة مئات من أزواج الخلايا مربوطة مع بعضها البعض بأقطاب كهربائية تسمى مجمع الأغشية . وتمر مياه التغذية متحاذية في آن واحد عبر ممرات من خلال الخلايا لتوفير انسياب المياه المنتجة المحلاة كما يمر الماء المركز من المجمع .

واستناداً على تصميم النظام فإنه يمكن إضافة المواد الكيمائية في المجمع لتخفيف الجهد الكهربائي ومنع تكوين القشور .

وتتكون وحدة الديلزة الكهربائية من العناصر الأساسية التالية :

مرفق المعالجة الأولية . 
مجمع الأغشيـــة . 
مضخة تدوير ذات ضغط منخفض . 
إمداد طاقة للتيار المباشر ( مقوم – RECTIFIER ) . 
معالجـة نهائيـة . 






يجب معالجة مياه التغذية منذ البداية لمنع المواد التي تعرق الأغشية أو تسد القنوات الضيقة في الخلايا من الدخول إلى مجمع الأغشية . ويتم تدوير مياه التغذية من خلال المجمع بواسطة مضخة ذات ضغط ضئيل للتغلب على مقاومة المياه أثناء عبورها للممرات الضيقة . وغالباً ما يركب مقوم لتحويل التيار المتذبذب إلى تيار مباشر يتم تزويده للأقطاب من خارج مجمعات الأغشية .

وتشمل المعالجـة النهائيـة ( الأخيرة) تثبيـت الماء وتجهيـزه للتوزيع ، والتي ربما تتضمن إزالة الغازات مثل سلفايد الهيدروجين أو تعديل درجـة القلويـة .


** تقنية الديلزة الكهربائية المعكوسة **

منذ مطلع السبعينات قدمت إحدى الشركات الأمريكية علمية الديلزة الكهربائية المعكوسة على أساس تجاري . وتقوم وحدة الديلزة الكهربائية المعكوسة عموماً على الأسس ذاتها التي تقوم عليها وحدة الديلزة الكهربائية ، غير أن كلاً من قناتي الماء المنتج والماء المركز متطابقتان في التركيب الإنشائي ، وعلى فترات متعددة من الساعة الواحدة تنعjo1jo.net/jo1jo.net/ قطبية الأقطاب كما ينعjo1jo.net/jo1jo.net/ الانسياب آنياً بحيث تصبح القناة المنتجة هي قناة المياه المركزة وقناة المياه المركزة هي قناة المياه المنتجة ، والمنتجة هي المعاjo1jo.net/jo1jo.net/ عبر مجمع الأغشية وبمجرد انعكاس القطبية والانسياب فإن كمية وافية من المياه المنتجة تنصرف حتى يتم غسيل خطوط مجمع الأغشية ويتم الحصول على نوعية المياه المرغوبة . وتستغرق عملية الغسيل هذه ما بين 1-2 دقيقة ثم تستأنف عملية إنتاج المياه . ويفيد انعكاس العملية في تحريك وغسيل القشور والمخلفـات الأخـرى في الخلايا قبل تراكمها وتسببها لبعض المعضلات ( الانسداد مثلا ) . والغسيل يسمح للوحدة بالتشغيل بقليل من المعالجة الأولية ويقلل اتساخ الأغشية . ((6))

الفكرة الأساسية ....

تعتمد عملية إزالة ملوحـة الميـاه بالتجميـد علـى الحقيقة الثابتة أن بلورات الثلج المتكونة بتبريد ماء ملح تكون خالية من الملح ، مما يجعل هناك تشابها بين هذه العملية وعملية التقطير التي تنتج بخارا خاليا من الأملاح من محلول من الماء الملح.هذا التشابه يظهر فقط من ناحية خلو الناتج في كلتا العمليتين من الأملاح ولكنهما بالطبع يختلفان من الناحية العملية حيث تتم عملية التقطير عند درجة حرارة أعلى من الدرجة المحيطة بينما تتم عملية التجميد عند درجة حرارة أقل من الدرجة المحيطة . هذا الاختلاف في درجة حرارة التشغيل ، في كلتا العمليتين يؤثر على تصميم الأجهزة والمعدات الخاصة بكل عملية، إذ يراعي في تصميم عملية التقطير تقليل كمية الحرارة المفقودة من وحدة التقطير إلى الجو المحيط ، بينما يراعي في تصميم عملية إزالة الملوحة بالتجميد التقليل من كمية الحرارة المكتسبة بوحـدة التجميـد من الجـو المحيـط . وأهم عيوب إزالة ملوحة المياه بالتجميد هي المشاكل الناجمة عن نقل وتنقية الثلج ، وأهم مميزاتها التقليل من الترسب والتآكل إذ يتم التشغيل عند درجات حرارة منخفضة نسبيا .

وتعتمد عملية إزالة ملوحـة الميـاه بالتجميـد وتصميم معداتها على القواعد الأساسية المعروفة والأجهزة الخاصة بتنقية التبريد ، ولكن بعد تعديلها لتناسب إزالة ملوحة المياه بالتجميد .



وتنقسم عملية إزالــة ملوحـة الميـاه بالتجميـد إلى طريقتين : 

التجميد المباشر والتجميد غير المباشر .

التجميد المباشر :يبين شكل (7 – 1) الفكرة الأساسية لعملية التجميد المباشر والذي يعرف بعملية زارشين Zarchin process (أيضا يعرف بعملية التفريـغ والتبخير الفجائي Vacuum-flash process)). ولقد تم إجراء الكثير من التعديلات على هذه الطريقة بشركة كولت إندستريز ColtIndustries بمدينة بلـويت بولاية ويسكونسـون الأمريكية. وفي هذه العملية ، يدخل ماء البحر بعد تبريده في المبادل الحراري إلى برج التجميد (المبلور crystallizer) حيث يكـون الضغط داخل البرج ما بين 3 و 4 مم زئبق ( حوالي 0.005 ضغط جوي ) مما يسبب التبخير الفجائي لجزء من ماء البحر . وتسحب الحرارة اللازمة للتبخير من الجزء المتبقي من ماء البحر ، مما يسبب هذا الجزء ( درجة التجميد حوالي - 1,9 درجة مئوية لماء البحر النقي وحوالي 3,8 درجة مئوية لما البحر ذي التركيز ضعف التركيز العادي). وتعطى المجمدات الحديثة معدلات بلورة في حدود مـن 

1 إلى 1,5 طن من الثلج لكل ساعة ولكل متر مكعب من حجم المبلور .

ومن دراسة احتياجات الطاقة الحرارية ، يتضح أن إزالة ملوحة المياه بالتجميد تحتاج إلى حوالي 80 سعرا حراريا لإنتاج كيلو جرام واحد مـن الثلج ، بينما تحتاج إزالة ملوحة المياه بالتبخير إلى حوالي 600 سعر حراري لإنتاج كيلو جرام واحد من البخار . وعليه ، فإن الحرارة المستخدمة لإنتاج كيلو جرام واحد من البخار تكفي لإنتاج 7,5 كيلو جرام من الثلج . ولكن يراعى في حالة الإعذاب بالتجميد ضرورة غسل الثلج الناتج للتخلص من الأملاح الدقيقة المصحوبة مع البلورات ، والتي قد تمثل 50 % من وزن البلورات .

وتعتبر طريقة غسل الثلج بتمريرة عjo1jo.net/jo1jo.net/ تيار من ماء الغسيل يسري إلى اسفل , من أكفأ الطرق لغسل البلورات من الملح إذ تفقد كمية محدودة جدا من المياه العذبة أثناء عملية الغسيل . ويوجد حاليا أعمدة غسيل ذات كفاءه عالية وحجم صغير , حيث تتم عملية الغسيل في عمود ذي ضغط عال نسبيا ومغمور كليا بالسائل . ويتم سريـان كل من الماء الملح المـركز والماء العذب خلال مبادل حراري لتبريد ماء البحر مبدئيا . 

التجميد غير المباشر 

تستخدم هذه الطريقة مبردا ذا ضغط جزئي أعلى بكثير من الضغط الجزئي للماء حتى يمكن التغلب على العيوب الناتجة من انخفاض الضغط الجزئي للماء عند درجة التجمد ، مما يسبب انخفاض كثافة بخار الماء ، وبالتالي يزداد حجم البخار الذي يلزم إزاحته ، هذا بالإضافة إلى الحاجة إلى جهاز محكم للتفريغ . وبالطبع ، يجب أن يختار المبرد بحيث لا يكون دوابا في الـماء حتى تسهل عملية الفصل . وتتوافر هذه الصفات في مبردات مختلفة تستعمل في هذا المجال مثل البيوتان والمواد العضوية المفلورة fluorinated organics ، مثل فريون 114 . ويبين شكل (7-3) رسما توضيحيا لعملية التجميد غير المباشر باستخـدام البيوتان . وتبلغ درجة حرارة غليان البيوتان عند الضغط الجوي – 0.5 م مما يجعلها قريبة جدا من درجة حرارة تجمد الماء . ويدخل كل من سائل البيوتان وماء التغذية إلى المجمد ، حيث الضغط أقل بقليل من الضغط الجوي ، مما يسبب غليان البيوتان بعد أن يأخذ الحرارة اللازمة للتبخير من الماء بتحويلة إلى ثلج . ويتكون 1.15 طن من الثلج بتبخير طن واحد من البيوتان ( الحرارة اللازمة لتبخير البيوتان عند درجة – 3م حوالي 91 سعر / كجم ) . ويتم غسل مزيج الثلج والماء الملح بكمية صغيرة من تيار معاjo1jo.net/jo1jo.net/ من الماء العذب ، بينما يذهب معظم بخار البيوتان إلى الضاغط رقم 1 حيث يضغط الى ضغط أعلى من الضغط الجوي بقليل . وفي المصهر ، يتم التلامس ما بين البيوتان من الضاغط والثلج ، مما يسبب انصهار الثلج مع تكثف بخار البيوتان إلى سائل البيوتان ، ثم يتم فصل الماء عن البيوتان في المصفق decanter نتيجة لاختلاف الكثافة ( 1 و 0.6 على التوالي ) . ويتم إرجاع سائل البيوتان إلى المجمد ، بينما يخرج الماء العذب من وحدة إزالة الملوحة بعد استخدامه لتبريد ماء البحـر في مبادل حراري . وتستخدم عملية الفريون 114 طريقة الانصهار غير المباشر بدلا من الانصهار بالتلامس المباشر ( التي يستخدمها البيوتان ) مما يقلل تلوث الثلج المذاب بسائل التبريد. ويمر جزء صغير من بخار البيوتان إلى الضاغط رقم 2 حيث يضغط إلى ضغط أعلى من الضغط الناتج من الضاغط رقم 1 . ويمرر البخار الناتج من الضاغط رقم 2 الى مكثف بالمياه حيث يتكثف بخار البيوتان الى سائل ويعود الى المجمد . وتعتبر هذه الدورة الإضافية للبيوتان بمثابة التبريد المساعد اللازم لتعويض الحرارة المتسربة الى وحدة إزالة الملوحة حتى يمكن المحافظة على درجات حرارة باردة متواصلة .

هل تعلم عن المياه 

* أن المياه المتاحة للشرب تمثل أقل من 1% من المياه في الكرة الأرضية؟ 

* أن الولايات المتحدة تستهلك 338 بليون غالون يوميا منها 300 بليون غالون غير معالجة تستخدم للزراعة وأغراض صناعية معينة؟ 

* أن غالونا واحدا من الغازولين يمكن أن يلوث 750.000 غالون من المياه؟ 

* أن صناعة السيارة بما فيها الإطارات تستهلك أكثر من 39.000 غالون من المياه؟ 

* أن الإنسان يمكن أن يعيش لمدة شهر بدون غذاء إلا أنه لا يستطيع العيش أكثر من 5 - 7 أيام بدون ماء؟ 

* أن المحيطات تغطي 71% من سطح الأرض؟ 

* أنه عند فتح صنبور المياه أثناء تنظيف الأسنان يتم استهلاك 12 غالونا، في حين أنه عند إغلاقه يتم استهلاك نصف غالون؟ 

* أنه عند فتح صنبور المياه أثناء الحلاقة يتم استهلاك 20 غالونا، في حين أنه لو أغلق يتم استهلاك غالون واحد فقط؟ 

* أن ترشيد استهلاك الماء أثناء الاستحمام يوفر 21 غالونا (عند إغلاق الصنبور أثناء تنظيف الجسم)؟ 

* أن الصنبور الذي يسرب الماء يهدر 7 غالونات في اليوم؟ 

* أن استخدام الدلو في تنظيف السيارات والمكانس في تنظيف الفناء الخارجي بدلا من الخرطوم يوفر الكثير، حيث يهدر الخرطوم 10 غالونات في الدقيقة؟ 

*أن استخدام النباتات المحلية يوفر الكثير من المياه، حيث يكون استهلاكها أقل بكثير من الثيل وغيره من النباتات والزهور المستوردة، إضافة إلى تحمل النباتات المحلية للحرارة العالية. وباستخدام طرق التنقيط المختلفة واختيار أبرد الأوقات للري يتم التوفير في المياه ويعطي استفادة قصوى من كل قطرة؟ 



تطهير المياه 

عملية تطهير المياه تعني قتل أو إزالة الجراثيم الضارة من السائل المعالج وتختلف عملية التطهير عن التعقيـم إذ يتـم في الأخيرة قتل جميع الكائنات الدقيقة بما فيها الأنواع الضارة والمسببة للأمراض . يتم تطهير المياه أو السائل النهائي من الفضلات السائلة بإضافة مادة مطهرة لأحد الأسباب التالية :

قتل الجراثيم الضارة بالصحة العامة . 
إزالــة الأمونيــا . 
أjo1jo.net/jo1jo.net/دة المـواد غيـر العضويـة مثل كبريتيـد الهايدروجيـن ، والحديد Fe++ والمنجنيز Mn++ لتسهيل إزالتها . 
الماء أساس الحياة وجزء لا يتجزأ من تكوين أي كائن حي. الماء له صفات فيزيائية وكيميائية فريدة تجعل منه مادة عجيبة لا بديل عنها في حياتنا. من أهم ما يتصف به الماء أنه يتواجد في الطبيعة على الحالات الفيزيائية المختلفة الغازية ( بخار الماء ) والسائلة ( الماء السائل ) والصلبـة ( الثلـج ) وله في ذلك دورة مائية في الطبيعة متميزة ينتقل خلالها من حالة إلى أخرى. تساهم الدورة المائية في إمدادنا بالمياه العذبة باستمرار على هيئة أمطار وثلوج وتعويضها عن المياه التي تم استهلاكها والتي استخرجت من باطن الأرض أو من مجاري الأنهار أو غيرها من المصادر. وبالرغم من أن المياه تغطي غالبية سطح الأرض فإن المياه العذبة لا تشكل سـوى 2.5% تقريباً من إجمالي كمية المياه على كوكب الأرض وهي موزعة بين مياه متجمدة في القطبين وقمم الجبال وبعضها يجري على سطح الأرض والباقي مخزن تحت سطح الأرض مكوناً المياه الجوفية. 

المياه تصنف حسب احتوائها على أملاح ذائبة فالمياه المالحة ( مياه البحر ) تحوي حوالي 35000 مليجرام من الأملاح الذائبة في كل لتر، والمياه العذبة تتراوح كمية الأملاح الذائبة بها من 100 إلى 1000 مليجرام في كل لتر. ويقع بين المياه العذبة والمياه المالحة، المياه شبه المالحة أما المياه النقية فهي التي لا تحتوي على الأملاح الذائبة ولا يمكن الحصول عليها في الطبيعة ولكن تحضر صناعياً لغرض استخدامها في بعض المجالات الصناعية والمختبرات. 

يعتمد تعريفنا للمياه الجيدة على مدىملاءمتها للغـرض المستخدمـة من أجله وليس على مدى احتوائها على الأملاح فعلى سبيل المثال لا تعتبر المياه الخالية من الأملاح جيدة للشرب كما أن مياه الشرب تختلف من ناحية الطعم أو المذاق حسب نوعية الأملاح الذائبـة حتى لو كانت تحوى نفس الوزن من الأملاح الذائبة. 

الماء العذب الصالح للشرب لم يعد بالسلعة الرخيصة الثمن التي يمكن أن نتحصل عليها بالمجان من الطبيعة. فمع تفاقم مشاكل تلوث البيئة المائية في العالم سواء كانت جوفية أو سطحية وحتى في المناطق التي لديها موارد مائية كبيرة أصبح من المفروض علينا أن ننفق أموالاً طائلة لتوفير مياه صحية صالحة للشرب وذلك بمعالجة المياه لإزالة الملوثات المختلفة وتعقيمها للتخلص من الميكروبات التي تسبب الأمراض أو استجلابها من مناطق بعيدة تتوفر بها مياه جيدة إلى المناطق العمرانية والصناعية. كما اعتاد الناس في جميع أنحاء العالم على استهلاك المياه المعبأة في القوارير لغرض الشرب بسبب عدم جودة إمدادات مياه الشرب بالمدن في كثير من الأحيان. 

أخي القارئ قد لا تدرك مدى التكاليف التي ينفقها المجتمع في سبيل أن تصلك المياه إلى بيتك أو مقر عملك، ولكن ليس هذا المهم في نظري، ولكن الأهم أن تدرك أن مواردنا المائية محدودة جداً وأننا قد نصنف من أفقر مناطق العالم من ناحية توفر موارد مائية طبيعية متجددة لتلبي احتياجاتنا المتزايدة وأن ندرك إن قطرة الماء التي نضيعها هدراً تعني أننا نحرم الأجيال القادمة حقها في الحصول على مياه طبيعية نقية. أعتقد أخي القارئ أن أجدادنا كانوا أكثر حرصاً منا في المحافظة على الموارد المائية وفي استخدام الطرق والوسائل الملائمة ولعل من أهم هذه الوسائل جمع مياه الأمطار المتساقطة على سطح المبنى السكني وتجميعهـا في خزانات أرضية ( الماجن ) بحيث توفر مصـدراً لمياه الشرب والطهي للأسرة بكاملها طول أيام السنة بالمناطق التي يزيد سقوط الأمطار بها على 150 مليمتر في السنة. إن مبدأ الترشيد في استهلاك المياه لم يعد موجهاً لاستهلاك المياه في المنازل فقط ولكن أصبح ذا أهمية كبيرة في مجال النشاط الصناعي بتبني استخدام التقنيات العلمية الملائمة التي تستهلك كميات قليلــة من المياه في العمليات الصناعية المختلفة. وهذا أيضاً ينطبق على النشاط الزراعي سواء من ناحية اختيار طرق وأساليب ومعدات الري أو نوعية ومساحـات المحاصيل الزراعيـة وهذا يندرج تحت تطبيق سياسة التخطيط والإدارة المتكاملة للموارد المائية على المستوى الوطني. كما أنـه من أهم الوسائـل المرجوة في تحقيـق غايتنا لترشيد استهلاك المياه هو تفعيل دور المدارس ووسائل الإعلام المختلفة في الدعوة وباستمرار للتذكير بأهمية الاقتصاد في استهلاك المياه والتأكيد على أهمية تعاون الجميع في المحافظة على أساس الحياة


----------



## حيدر 83 (8 فبراير 2012)

اطلب المساعدة من الاخوة الكرام لمعرفة ماهي المواد الكيمياوية التي تضاف الى وحدة ro وماهي وظيفة كل مادة ومناطق اضافتها

مع فائق الشكر والتقدير


----------



## برهم السيد (12 فبراير 2012)

شكرا للجميع


----------

